
Locked in the Ivory Tower: Why JSTOR Imprisons Academic Research - llambda
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/01/locked-in-the-ivory-tower-why-jstor-imprisons-academic-research/251649/
======
fiskiran
This is analogous to the Hollywood debate that's going on right now. It's a
similarly broken model that can benefit from some startup help.

